# Tools, bits, cutters, When they break Who's fault is it?



## combustable herbage (Jun 12, 2021)

Poll Question for fun we break things sometimes on a daily basis just curious what's your top 3


----------



## Fermic (Jun 14, 2021)

I think the poll is missing a option : tool isn't sharp or blunt. Especially for parting something made of steel.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeeez only allowed to vote for three things, i had 8 of 9 selected.


----------



## cuslog (Jun 14, 2021)

Usually my fault for one reason or another but you know, cutting steel especially, is not easy on cutting tools and cutting tools are consumables. Sometimes we "consume" them faster than others - I think a lot of the time, it comes down to rigidity (or lack thereof).
I sometimes shake my head at some of the old "toothless wonders" I sometimes try to make do one more cut.
And Aluminum: I've got a kind of "Love / hate relationship there - I love how it cuts and how much better / longer tooling life I get with it but I use quite a bit of WD40 as coolant / lube on it and hate how chips get stuck to everything.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 14, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Jeeez only allowed to vote for three things, i had 8 of 9 selected.



Typical farm boy breaks more than he fixes, devil made me say that..... LOL


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 14, 2021)

Tool breaking is almost always machinist fault. If machine is not performing maybe machinist needs to maintain it or maybe he is pushing too hard. Only in total hobby style machines one can start seeing machine faults. 

Cheap tooling - such as inserts etc. usually simply do not last too long and when dull do not cut too well - machinist that pushes things at this point to the breaking point knows he should have changed that insert. Its not insert's fault that Chinese used only 3% cobalt vs. 11% needed. 

When parting it is usually machinist at fault as well - machinist ignores worn out cross slide screw, machinist forgets to adjust such screw if possible, machinist sets tool height too low. Machinist uses a dull tool. Machinists tries to part too much or too far. Tool not correct shape. Insert loose. Etc. 

Now accuracy can be fault of tools / machines etc. quite often - cheap tooling even with best machinist around can lead to problems as even best machinist has some kind of time limit to do things and thus cannot "fix" all the problems.


----------



## whydontu (Jun 14, 2021)

Always my fault.


----------

